# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Neon tetra dying off

## pink

My neon tetra is slowly dying off one by one everyday...  :Sad:  

they all look perfectly healthy to me, no signs of any disease... could it be the dreaded neon tetra disease?

----------


## bclee

Is yours a new tank?

Maybe a new tank syndrom.

BC

----------


## pink

no, my tank is not new at all, although the tetras are relatively new in the tank, added about a week ago. My tank is more than 1 year old already.

----------


## bclee

What is the tank size? How many tetras did you add?

You can test for NO2.

BC

----------


## Blue Whale

Dunno whether this will help or not. Tetras are known to be quite strong in various water conditions from a PH of 5.5 to 7.5 with an average life span of 5 years.

However, there is one particular disease that is common known as the Neon Tetra Disease. You might wish to read the following article.

http://freshaquarium.about.com/libra.../aa092601a.htm

Currently my tetras do not experience similar symptoms.

----------


## Adi

Hey there,

I have the same problem too!!!! I just added my neons (cardinals) few days back and they start to die off one by one everyday! all the other fishes are doing okay. my tank is a mature planted tank with other fishes in it for some time already. 

No bite marks, no signs of disease. I saw one just stopped swimming and have difficulty breathing and dies.... all the tetras kept hiding behind the tank since I added them. 

Checked for nitrate level (very low), and CO2 level and Ph 6.8. No signs of any abnormal readings. 

Is this the famed Neon tetra disease???[ :Knockout: ] HELP!!!!

----------


## Allen_1971

I think the clue lies in the fact that all of you have just introduced the fish into your tank. If you introduced lots of them at one go, your tank could have begun to cycle significantly again. If the deaths aren't due to cycling, then it could be the reverse... i.e. your tank conditions could be non ideal... the older fish would have adapted, but the newer ones would be severely shocked.

----------


## DEA

did you check for NITRITE (no2) levels?
another thing is, your cardinal stocks might be very poor
i've seen whole batches of cardinals die off because they were subjected to stress during transport
the same thing might be happening here
and anyway, there's nothing you can do about it other than give them a good home ie change water frequently and MAYBE add some salt to ward off opportunistic fungal infections that'll do them in

the other more worrying but less likely cause might be chilodonella
are the cardinals experiencing swollen sides with distended scales?

----------

